# Japanese 240SX



## Mercenary AC3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm currently writing a story that involves the tuner scene in Tokyo, Japan, but it's actually more about a mercenary base called "Global Cortex" (Anyone here play Armored Core 3?). Anyway, I'm sharing a bit of dialogue with you concerning the 240SX:

"Hey, speaking of the 240 aspect, what's the deal of calling the cars 240SX's when the Japanese call them Silvia's? Wouldn't they be considered Silvia's?" Brian asked.
"Well technically, yes. You have to remember that this breed of Nissan still lives in Japan. The difference between American and Japanese 240's is the SR20DET and KA24DE engines. The SR20 is more powerful than America's KA24. And the right-hand, slash, left-hand drive plays a role here." Bensen explained.

So, how could've Bensen answered this better? Any reply would be awesome and much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gay....Very Gay. But Why are you sharing this with us again?


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

well the engines are not the only thing diffrent if its a hatchback in japan its a 180sx her its a 240sx if its a coupe in japan its a silvia here its a 240sx coupe the only diff is the engines and the front end on the silvias besides that its all the damn same and stock the sr is more powerful but i could beg a differ isint that right zellx


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

after mods that is


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

in the USA its called 240sx cuss of its engine 2.4 L......the 240sx hatchback in japan is a 180sx Type X (still an S13 Silvia) but they call it 180sx cuss it started with the CA18DET than switched in 89 (i think) to the new SR20DET but still kept the name of 180sx...

I dont know im just crazzy......still that story sounds gay.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Loki I was just gonna write the same thing. What is happening to this forum and all its BS noobs


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey! Did you guys hear? There's a search button now a days! 
Try using that search button or just reading in general, and you'll learn a lot and not waste our time with questions on story writing.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Even Andy Dick would of thought dat shit was gay and you cant get any gayer than Andy.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

trmn8r said:


> Even Andy Dick would of thought dat shit was gay and you cant get any gayer than Andy.


Thank you. of all the posts on this forum, this has got to be the second smartest. I was hoping this gay thread would end after I said that it was gay to begin with, but no. Lets end this now, no one cares anymore. We've had this discussion way too many times to give a crap about it now. Stop with the old threads. Damn.


----------



## Mercenary AC3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Damn, I just wanted to see if I could make the underground side sound better. Sorry for posting it. Quit hating, I'm new here!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dude we're just joking. lol.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

I thought this was from thr33 f3st t33 f3r3ous..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

lyon23 said:


> I thought this was from thr33 f3st t33 f3r3ous..



why did you have to remind me of that?

BTW have you guys watched.... the new Initial D movie? its in friking taiwanese , chinese or something (not japanese!! that sucked)......saw a few parts and it looked "OK"


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

lyon23 said:


> I thought this was from thr33 f3st t33 f3r3ous..


Hey, my car is going to love it's new value when that movie hits theaters.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

lyon23 said:


> I thought this was from thr33 f3st t33 f3r3ous..


what in da shaize is that? please inform me. before i feel like the only moron in this thread.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

it's the new fast and the furious movie coming out next summer. suppose to have drift racing in it. It's going to be gay.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> it's the new fast and the furious movie coming out next summer. suppose to have drift racing in it. It's going to be gay.



it will be a copy of Initial D....but Hollywood style......its gonna be REALLY GAY


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Loki said:


> it will be a copy of Initial D....but Hollywood style......its gonna be REALLY GAY


please god dont let there be 240's and ae86 corolla's in that movie.... IM BEGGING U! they already used the skyline. let stick with that and the damn supra.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

hahahha. I doubt it, I believe they're going to be using 240's. I mean they're alot more popular (in my obersvations) than the 86 corollas.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well i just hope i dont see any datsun 280z's cause ima really be pissed off if i see one of those in the movie.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

i just hope the don't have the almighty import domestic fight like they did in the last one a gto drifting vs a 240 i will kill the maker of the movie and if brian is in it drifting i will give up cars forever


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Loki said:


> why did you have to remind me of that?
> 
> BTW have you guys watched.... the new Initial D movie? its in friking taiwanese , chinese or something (not japanese!! that sucked)......saw a few parts and it looked "OK"


The Initial D Live action movie is in Mandarin... The movie isn't too bad, good CG, but they fucked the storyline up alot...
And some of the worse translations ever


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> The Initial D Live action movie is in Mandarin... The movie isn't too bad, good CG, but they fucked the storyline up alot...
> And some of the worse translations ever



LOL.......im happy watching Initial D fourth stage at the moment......the FD vs R34 Vspec II!!!! its awsome!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

93_240_ka said:


> i just hope the don't have the almighty import domestic fight like they did in the last one a gto drifting vs a 240 i will kill the maker of the movie and if brian is in it drifting i will give up cars forever


now those fuckin movie maker are real fucktards? they need to get all the fast and furious movies. and make a biggass fire. and do doughnuts around it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah its hard to do those kind of movies without sounding really cheezy - they really need to do research too. But how many guys into the japanese car scene do you know that have seen the f&f movies... ummm all of them? They also boosted the import scene in terms of parts availability and bad use of coloured widscreen wipers. I think its all good


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joel said:


> yeah its hard to do those kind of movies without sounding really cheezy - they really need to do research too. But how many guys into the japanese car scene do you know that have seen the f&f movies... ummm all of them? They also boosted the import scene in terms of parts availability and bad use of coloured widscreen wipers. I think its all good



It's not because I wanted to! It's because I had to see what not to do. lol. Like paint a S2000 pink, and have some ugly a$$ girl drive it.

oh second thought, nevermind the girl, we all know little girls should drive girls cars (IE: hondas)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> It's not because I wanted to! It's because I had to see what not to do. lol. Like paint a S2000 pink, and have some ugly a$$ girl drive it.
> 
> oh second thought, nevermind the girl, we all know little girls should drive girls cars (IE: hondas)



hahaha......lets hope SCOTT doesnt see this...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nothing wrong with pink cars!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

that's fuchia. Different than pink. lol.









There is a problem with this pink.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

see the difference?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, one actually goes fast


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joel said:


> yeah, one actually goes fast


LOL.. So true.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

If rumors serve me right, 3fast 3furious will feature the S14. Making the market pretty shitty for them, although having one may tripple the chances of you getting laid.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Ninja said:


> If rumors serve me right, 3fast 3furious will feature the S14. Making the market pretty shitty for them, although having one may tripple the chances of you getting laid.



i dont think so, there will be plenty of 180sx and Silvias......trust me.....not just the S14.......im sure we will see atleast an S15


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ninja said:


> If rumors serve me right, 3fast 3furious will feature the S14. Making the market pretty shitty for them, although having one may tripple the chances of you getting laid.


Sounds as though you have a personal problem with getting laid. hahaha do this :balls:


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Sounds as though you have a personal problem with getting laid. hahaha do this :balls:


lol, I got no problem. If I were into picking up some of the hoes that I've seen skanking it up around the car hangouts, it's improve the chances, I'm sure. My girlfriend makes fun of my mild obsession with cars on a regular basis...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ninja said:


> lol, I got no problem. If I were into picking up some of the hoes that I've seen skanking it up around the car hangouts, it's improve the chances, I'm sure. My girlfriend makes fun of my mild obsession with cars on a regular basis...


Mine use to. But she shut up when she lost two of her teeth...j/k. Hoes need love too you know.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

see, mine just bitches me out about it "all you care about is your cars blah blah blah." "You're killing the environment blah blah blah" "You can't afford 5 cars blah blah blah"


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHA you guys are gay......you need to make your GF love your car as much as you do.....Example: 5 months a go i crashed, needed a new door, no $......GF payed 800 for new dor, fix....recently my fender was smashed at downtown by who knows who.......and it will cost me about 200 DLLS to fix paint the fender and bumper (scratches)......guess whos putting half?....she is!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA.........maybe i just do her a really good Job


----------



## kyoTECHi Racing (Nov 14, 2005)

wait u were jokin about the 3 fast 3 furious right :hal:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> HAHAHA you guys are gay......you need to make your GF love your car as much as you do.....Example: 5 months a go i crashed, needed a new door, no $......GF payed 800 for new dor, fix....recently my fender was smashed at downtown by who knows who.......and it will cost me about 200 DLLS to fix paint the fender and bumper (scratches)......guess whos putting half?....she is!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA.........maybe i just do her a really good Job [/QUO
> 
> YOU A$$ ! how did you find one of those!?!?!?! I want one to pay for my car. lol.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

kyoTECHi Racing said:


> wait u were jokin about the 3 fast 3 furious right :hal:


No we're not. It should be out by Summer of 06. Starting back from line 1, it's going to be gay. hahahah :thumbdwn:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Loki said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA you guys are gay......you need to make your GF love your car as much as you do.....Example: 5 months a go i crashed, needed a new door, no $......GF payed 800 for new dor, fix....recently my fender was smashed at downtown by who knows who.......and it will cost me about 200 DLLS to fix paint the fender and bumper (scratches)......guess whos putting half?....she is!!!!
> ...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Loki said:


> zellx2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Well took me some time.......but eventually God makes good things happen to good ppl with fucked up cars....so yeah thank you GOD!
> ...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm, well im happy right now.......as long as i get some whenever im feeling depressed......its all good!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this thread is wayyyyyy OT.. closed. :hal:


----------

